# What is your choice for a carry gun? .357Sig .357mag .38 .22 .40 .45 9mm?



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

Just seeing what people would chose for a every day carry gun?


----------



## 45/70fan (May 29, 2005)

For me the circumstances and clothing dictate what I will carry: 
Walther PPk/s .380 is the smallest and carried when covering is minimal
BHP 9mm with hi cap mags 
Mdl 19 S&W RB .357 with 2"bbl 
Colt Commander 45 ACP most often carried


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

Glock 26 (9mm) or S&W 640 .357


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

S & W 640 is good kinda heavy.S & W 340PD Titanium is nice and lite like 10-12oz.The .357sig is a real crime stopper.


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

Glock 30 .45ACP


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

9mm / 124grain JHP's   

If *ONE* doesn't make you stop and pay attention,... the *SECOND* one *WILL*! :lol:


Can anyone say: KNEE-CAPS ! :evil:


----------



## res (Nov 22, 2006)

kahr k-40 40 cal


----------



## Big_Jim (Jul 26, 2000)

9mm for practice, 40 or 45 for carry, 38 in a J-frame on occasion.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

40.........Mack


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

.45 ACP, Wilson 1911 or S&W 325PD - depends on the "gun of the day"  . Did I mention I like the .45 ACP :lol: . C-man


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

S&W 637 38 +P

IMHO, anyone considering an S&W scandium 357 really should shoot one before they plunk down their hard earned money... SERIOUSLY....


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Rootsy said:


> S&W 637 38 +P
> 
> IMHO, anyone considering an S&W scandium 357 really should shoot one before they plunk down their hard earned money... SERIOUSLY....


 wears easily, from a couple of people that have owned them.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

hides easy...and the price is right.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Huntsman27 said:


> wears easily, from a couple of people that have owned them.


Point i was trying to make was that... They aren't for the faint of heart.... Light and easy to conceal and carry... yes.... Heck on the hand and thumb.. yes... So if you never plan to shoot it a whole lot except in the "situation" then it's probably just peachy... If you plan to practice with it regularly... just be fully aware of how the lack of weight with a 357 is tough on the hands and wrists...


----------



## webfarmer (Apr 5, 2005)

Beretta 92F 9mm.


----------



## TheBigEasy (Dec 27, 2004)

Ruger Sp101 .357mag


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

glock 27 40 cal with laser sights just had ported


----------



## back roads (Jan 4, 2007)

It's great to see that alot of the people on these message boards carry concealed........I carry a Springfield 45 ACP it's a bit heavy and a little bit dificult to conceal at times but it's like American express, I never leave home without it and it's never more than an arms reach away.......Wayne


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Well if I did carry it would be my Kimber Gold Match 45


----------



## SeanJB (Apr 14, 2005)

Winter time with my big bulky coat is my Glock 35 40 cal. Come summer I hope to have the new Stoeger Cougar 40 cal.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

cant read the writing?:lol:


----------



## Hammerin' Hank (Nov 1, 2005)

Ruger P91 DAO .40 loaded with JHP.

Sean


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

back roads said:


> It's great to see that alot of the people on these message boards carry concealed........I carry a Springfield 45 ACP it's a bit heavy and a little bit dificult to conceal at times but it's like American express, I never leave home without it and it's never more than an arms reach away.......Wayne


Reminds me of the mid 80's when I shoulder holstered a S&W #629 .44 magnum,.. that baby sure had some heft. 

After a few hours of wearing that,... I KNEW how women felt carrying around one of those large purses all day :lol: 

Hence the Daewoo 9 mm now,... really light in comparison!


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Rootsy said:


> Point i was trying to make was that... They aren't for the faint of heart.... Light and easy to conceal and carry... yes.... Heck on the hand and thumb.. yes...* So if you never plan to shoot it a whole lot except in the "situation" then it's probably just peachy... If you plan to practice with it regularly*... just be fully aware of how the lack of weight with a 357 is tough on the hands and wrists...


One should ALWAYS practice regularly with every firearm they intend to carry. 
To do otherwise is irresponsible and potentially dangerous.

Not meant to offend, just my personal, strong opinion.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

I shoot everything i own quite a bit and i agree with you on that point.... i've also put a few rounds through a scandium 357 and it really isn't something that i'd want to shoot a whole lot.... but each person is different... therefore try one before you buy one... only thing i was trying to get at...


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Rootsy said:


> I shoot everything i own quite a bit and i agree with you on that point.... i've also put a few rounds through a scandium 357 and it really isn't something that i'd want to shoot a whole lot.... but each person is different... therefore try one before you buy one... only thing i was trying to get at...


I've shot many short barreled, light weight revolvers.....and you are absolutely right....OUCH!!!


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

S&W J-Frame Kit gun, 22lr or
Ruger Single Six, 32 H&R

-na


----------



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

I'm taking my CPL class this week and plan to carry my Sig p239 .40 SW on the rare occassion that I do carry.

Having said that....I'm curious. I may be wrong (an likely am), but it appears as though a lot of the guys on here that are everyday carriers, live in pretty rural areas. I would think the violent crime rate in these areas is extremely low, making the need to carry a concealed weapon EXTRAORDINARILY low. Is this accurate, and if so, why carry unless you're going to have at least a reasonable liklihood of actually needing to carry a concealed weapon?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

clattin said:


> I'm taking my CPL class this week and plan to carry my Sig p239 .40 SW on the rare occassion that I do carry.
> 
> Having said that....I'm curious. I may be wrong (an likely am), but it appears as though a lot of the guys on here that are everyday carriers, live in pretty rural areas. I would think the violent crime rate in these areas is extremely low, making the need to carry a concealed weapon EXTRAORDINARILY low. Is this accurate, and if so, why carry unless you're going to have at least a reasonable liklihood of actually needing to carry a concealed weapon?
> 
> ...


 
It has nothing to do with "need"....it's all about the "Right".


----------



## Ruger1 (Sep 27, 2004)

Browning Hi-Power, 9mm Federal Hydra-Shok JHP...




















Ruger1


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

clattin said:


> I'm taking my CPL class this week and plan to carry my Sig p239 .40 SW on the rare occassion that I do carry.
> 
> Having said that....I'm curious. I may be wrong (an likely am), but it appears as though a lot of the guys on here that are everyday carriers, live in pretty rural areas. I would think the violent crime rate in these areas is extremely low, making the need to carry a concealed weapon EXTRAORDINARILY low. Is this accurate, and if so, why carry unless you're going to have at least a reasonable liklihood of actually needing to carry a concealed weapon?
> 
> ...


 in rural areas that have been robbed or murdered? One case that comes to mind is the elderly woman in rural Lapeer that was killed and her fingers cut off to prevent eveidence recovery.....Just maybe if she or another had a gun this might not happen. Thats the problem, no-one expects it to happen.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

Ninja said:


> It has nothing to do with "need"....it's all about the "Right".


 
 

Plus the fact,... EVIL do-ers aren't (as some surmise) *JUST* in the big cities. 

There behaviors can be found in rural areas as well. As a matter of fact they come to the rural areas just for that reason,.. their belief that there won't be much resistance found in the way of people who carry and long turn around times of law enforcement.


----------



## Ruger1 (Sep 27, 2004)

Lived in and around Detroit (border suburbs- Redford and others) for most of my life and never had a problem on the street and worked about three miles north of downtown just above the infamous Cass Corridor. Did have a problem on the Brighton State Game Area one sleety Sunday afternoon in March about 20 years ago however. Glad I had my Ruger Security Six .357 handy. Convinced to this day that the three down and out types who were riding in a beat up pick-up and passing a pint bottle of whiskey between them were up to no good _vis-a-vis_ my hide or at least my wallet. Especially when they kind of "cornered" me on a two-track (I had a bad case of cabin fever and was out running my dogs). They hit reverse in a hurry when I made the pistol obvious. 

Ruger1


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

wish we could carry over here, if so i would.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

shotgun12 said:


> wish we could carry over here, if so i would.


 All I ever hear is how "safe" it is there.


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

Most often a Model 60 S&W 2" or a Model 36 2" .38 Special. All the best...
Gil


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

S&W 1911PD Commander with Scandium frame and CT laser grips.

Rural down here is relatively safe, but between the meth heads and the grow operations, one just never knows. Better to have and not need than to need and not have. But yes, overall your chances of ever needing a weapon is thankfully very slim.


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow lot of .357 mag and .40 cal shooters.I like the .357 Sig if in a situation where a thug may have a vest on well we will just leave it at that.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Ruger Redhawk, 44 magnum. 

"Go ahead punk, make my day":lol:


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

clattin said:


> Having said that....I'm curious. I may be wrong (an likely am), but it appears as though a lot of the guys on here that are everyday carriers, live in pretty rural areas. I would think the violent crime rate in these areas is extremely low, making the need to carry a concealed weapon EXTRAORDINARILY low. Is this accurate, and if so, why carry unless you're going to have at least a reasonable liklihood of actually needing to carry a concealed weapon?


Watch the movie Deliverance and you'll want to carry two guns while in rural areas.


----------



## Briar Field (Dec 12, 2005)

Trophy Specialist said:


> Watch the movie Deliverance and you'll want to carry two guns while in rural areas.


I live in a rural area and carry my pistol more there then when I head into town. The reasoning is that my nearest neighbor is over 300 yards away through the woods. So if anything goes down no one is there to help. I have to deal with tresspasser, so it is good to have protection because they are already breaking one law so they might break others. Some people let there dogs run free and I would hate to be mauled by a strange dog. Also I have seen some people checking out my house so you never know when they decided to break in, maybe it is when I am at the pole barn or out with my dog.


I carry a 40 S&W Sig P229. I liked the ballistics and stopping power compared to its size.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

Huntsman27 said:


> All I ever hear is how "safe" it is there.


 
not when you live in london, or mancherter,liverpoole,and places up country. there is more killings with guns there than any where.


----------



## back roads (Jan 4, 2007)

shotgun12 said:


> not when you live in london, or mancherter,liverpoole,and places up country. there is more killings with guns there than any where.


Thats because the 'Bad Guys' are the only ones with guns.:sad: You should try to lobby your government to allow the citizens to have guns for sport and self defence...............Wayne


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

where are the H & K's at. 

either a HK p7m8 or a S&W 442. sometimes both  

never too safe right.

later.


----------



## chrisu (Dec 7, 2004)

Made my mind up on a Taurus PT24/7 in .45ACP. Just need to find a good price to "pull the triger" on:evil:


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

clattin said:


> on the rare occassion that I do carry.


and when might that be,when the bad guy goes on vacation???? or when he's not in the mood to do harm???oh I know how about on weekends because bad guy don't work weekends,my point is you will never know when you might need,we don't live in a magic castle at disneyworld,you need to get comfortable carrying to the point that you'll feel very uncomfortable when you don't.


as I always say better to have a gun and not need it than to need a gun and not have it

my sig 226 9 in a ctac holster


----------



## back roads (Jan 4, 2007)

I use Federal 230 grain hydroshocks in my 45 ACP.


----------



## Shortsleeve (Jan 23, 2007)

.357 sig or 9mm most of the time.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

back roads said:


> Thats because the 'Bad Guys' are the only ones with guns.:sad: You should try to lobby your government to allow the citizens to have guns for sport and self defence...............Wayne[/quote
> 
> 
> there is no way the goverment will let us have hand guns over here for self defence,not in this nanny state.or any other guns for self defence,we can have them for sport and thats it.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

shotgun12 said:


> back roads said:
> 
> 
> > Thats because the 'Bad Guys' are the only ones with guns.:sad: You should try to lobby your government to allow the citizens to have guns for sport and self defence...............Wayne[/quote
> ...


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

Trophy Specialist said:


> shotgun12 said:
> 
> 
> > It was the confiscation of guns by the English in Lexington and Concord that was a main catalyst for the beginning of the Revolutionary War, where the United States gained independence from Great Brittan. Those confiscations were also the reason why our constitution protects our rights to keep and bear arms. Some politicians and judges here have eroded our right to bear arms, but we are still much better off than England. The crime rate is much lower here in areas that have liberal gun carry laws, which really demonstrates that when good-guys carry more guns crime really doesnt pay nearly as much.
> ...


----------

